# My Crown Betta, Fuego!



## K80baby (Jul 6, 2009)

*His name is Fuego, which means fire, in spanish. 
Isn't he beautiful!?​*

















​


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow he is very pretty!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Si, muy muy bonito! 

PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is very pretty!!


----------



## henrysmom (Jul 6, 2009)

ooh i love his coloring!


----------



## K80baby (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww thanks so much :]


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, very nice! ;-) Where did you get him?


----------



## K80baby (Jul 6, 2009)

I got him from a local pet store. :]


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Aww, he's really cute! Yeah, I'm hoping to get a crowntail pretty soon


----------



## K80baby (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea it was hard to decide which one to get but when I saw this little guy I made up my mind!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Well, great choice! ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

What a pretty boy! very nice


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

he is very pretty, my ct just died and he was perfect so its hard trying to find another one.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very beautiful


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow he's stunning! and i love his name too


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, he is nice, great name.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

WOW! He's handsome!


----------

